# HPS for Veg?



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 16, 2014)

So I know that MH is the best bulb for VEG but what about using a HPS for VEG? Will it cause any problems? My funds are super tight and all I got is a HPS right now till Friday Then I'm gonna buy a 1000 watt MH Hortilux blue bulb unless you guys have any other recamendations for a MH bulb I should buy
Thanks stank


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2014)

HPS will work.

I use T-5's for veg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2014)

HPS will cause more stretch than MH or any light in the area of 6500K.  However you can use them if you do not have any source of blue light.  I will be trying vegging with a few red tubes (3000K) in with the blue (6500K).  I picked up a 2' 12 tube T5 for a great price and had them lamp it with 8 blue tubes and 4 red tubes.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 20, 2014)

What about running a dimmable Ballast and running MH for Veg. or do you prefer the t5s


----------



## Locked (Dec 20, 2014)

HPS will work, not as well as HO T5's which IMO are best for vegging. I think most of us who have used HPS, MH  and HO T5's will give the nod to HO T5's as working the best.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 20, 2014)

My buddy who grows for the CC around hear swears by using HPS for the whole grow. I can see an improvement from going MH in VEG over HPS. I believe MH in VEG and HPS in Flower or mix both not just one all the time.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 20, 2014)

Just thinking that I might try to go with one good light set up.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2014)

I prefer t-5's for veg  but a mh also works great.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 20, 2014)

I also like MH for veg.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

I switched from MH to T5's and never looked back. I love no ballast and no noise. AND less stretching of the plant.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 21, 2014)

You use T5 your whole grow Rose bud?


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 21, 2014)

No she uses T5's to veg only I believe, they are great and in my opinion ideal for veg for many reasons,  but thats not too say MH and even HPS wont veg a plant nicely, HPS would just be the worst of the three.

Dont waste your money on an expensive bulb, buy cheap bulbs and chage them more often, spend your money on a digital ballast so you have both, MH and HPS,  jmo


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 21, 2014)

That's what I have is MH / HPS and digital ballast .

If she uses HPS in flower then she uses a ballast etc. That's why I asked if she uses T5 the whole grow but probaly uses T5 then LED


----------



## gopot (Dec 21, 2014)

ive never even tried to use hps for veg but I can only imagine the stretching that takes place. I think id rather use ordinary flos rather than hps


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 21, 2014)

There were times over the years, when bulbs and grow supplies were hard to come by, when I used MH all the way through and times when I used HPS all the way through.

Never really compared but I can't say I noticed much difference either way. Certainly a difference, just not that much.

I just changed over my 3'x5' veg tent from a 400w MH to an 8 bulb T-5 and I would say the plants are vegging MUCH better under the T-5 than they did the 400w HID MH. It's a different strain so it's not fair to compare but, the main reason I switched was because the coverage of the HID hood in an odd sized (oblong) tent like this was just terrible. The new T-5 goes almost edge to edge and tip to tip of the tent. Really really nice coverage compared to the HID hood. And, the plants look great.

So, I have a 400w HID on the shelf for backup.

Question.... do the T5 bulbs produce more light in the center of the tubes than they do the ends?

Thanks


----------

